# The WE WANT NOVAK Protest Thread



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Straight forward enough, we're gonna keep posting on this thread until Novak plays.

But instead of just repeatedly posting "we want Novak", lets state a "fact" about how great Steve Novak is in every post, just like what they do for Chuck Norris. For those who have been living in a hole and don't know what I'm talking about: http://www.chucknorrisfacts.com/

I'll start:
Steve Novak was making 3 point shots before the 3 point line was ever invented


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Steve Novak had more points on three pointers in one preseason game than the entire Rockets squad scored in the 4th quarter of the Spurs game.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Steve Novak is such a defensive liability that his coach won't even let him step on the floor.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

HayesFan said:


> Steve Novak had more points on three pointers in one preseason game than the entire Rockets squad scored in the 4th quarter of the Spurs game.


Wow, that's an actual fact!

If players can be drafted coming out of primary school, Steve Novak would have been the #1 pick in the 1997 NBA draft.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

steve novak once kicked a ball from the 3 pt line and it went in

instead of a gun steve novak just needs a basketball

once steve novak set the net on fire when he shot a 3


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Steve Novak is an American version of Peja Stojakovic.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Steve Novak was nailing 3's when JVG was playing in the sand box with SVG


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Steve Novak was draining three pointers back when Tracy McGrady could still jump ( :uhoh: Oh God I can't stop!)


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

novak makes ray allen look like a rookie at the 3


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Steve Novak is a reliable shooter ....


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

oh come on yall you can't come up with real facts??

At Marquette with Dwayne Wade, in his freshman year Steve Novak scored 16 points against then #1 UK sending them to the Final Four ... and it was against Chuck Hayes.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

steve novak was going to be in this mcdonalds commercial, but they thought it wasnt fair to michael and bird.
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_oACRt-Qp-s"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_oACRt-Qp-s" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Novak has been my avatar before he even had his first contract.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

HayesFan said:


> oh come on yall you can't come up with real facts??
> 
> At Marquette with Dwayne Wade, in his freshman year Steve Novak scored 16 points against then #1 UK sending them to the Final Four ... and it was against Chuck Hayes.


'cuz real facts aren't fun :biggrin:

Steve Novak once won a slam dunk contest at his high school by draining a 3-pointer


----------



## marcjcbs (Nov 16, 2006)

Novak is kinda like steve keer style,not regie miller style
he's not a solid player defensively for van gundy's team


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Steve Novak has shot more threes in one game than Antoine Walker has shot in his entire career.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Dream Hakeem said:


> Steve Novak has shot more threes in one game than Antoine Walker has shot in his entire career.


Oh now see.. I take acception to that.. Walker's a UK boy!

okay... real facts aren't fun... sooo...

Novak's could play no defense against the entire Knicks team, launch shots from the opposite three point line to his basket and still win.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Oh now see.. I take acception to that.. Walker's a UK boy!
> 
> okay... real facts aren't fun... sooo...
> 
> Novak's could play no defense against the entire Knicks team, launch shots from the opposite three point line to his basket and still win.


so he could basically copy the knicks system and beat them?

steve novak was so good in high school, they made him shoot with a medicine ball instead of a basketball. he still made 99.9% of his 3 pointers. the other .1% came on a night when steve novak was nailing so many 3 pointers that it created a rip in the space time continuum. his last shot got sucked into a black hole. it actually landed in a parallel universe where it went into the basket, but since the scorers couldnt see it, they called it a miss.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Novak is so good at 3s, He doesn't need to aim.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

just wait till som1 gets injured then novak will get time..


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Novak takes a **** 24 feet from the toilet.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Novak takes a **** 24 feet from the toilet.


and flushes it perfectly


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I think the whole point of this thread is to say the when we are ice cold shooting especially down the stretch we should bring the gunner in. I can't see Novak coming into the game and going 2 for 7. If anything, he comes in and goes 3 for 5 and forces the Spurs or whomever we are playing not to cheat on defense. He spreads the floor by consistently making shots.


----------



## jg (Jun 19, 2005)

Novak is $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

jdiggidy said:


> I think the whole point of this thread is to say the when we are ice cold shooting especially down the stretch we should bring the gunner in. I can't see Novak coming into the game and going 2 for 7. If anything, he comes in and goes 3 for 5 and forces the Spurs or whomever we are playing not to cheat on defense. He spreads the floor by consistently making shots.


No, the whole point of this thread is to make fun statements about Novak :biggrin:

If I had a dollar for every 3 point shot made by Steve Novak, I'd be a gazillionaire


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

thats if he gets the oppitunity to shoot 3's


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Michael Jordan and Larry Bird have both said that they couldn't beat Novak in a 3 point shooting contest.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

in his state high school championship the score ended Steve Novak 3's made - 100 versus the opposition score of 99


----------

